# Footwell Subwoofer Enclosures



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Been kind of pondering this idea for a while now. I saw a few builds on here where people have fit an 8 or 10 inch sub in the passenger footwell. I couldn't find a thread on here with just passenger footwell pics. So can some people post pics of their passenger footwell subwoofer installs. If you could go into detail on the process and the car you used that would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Look on the soundairline channel on youtube. they're always doing stuff like that

https://www.youtube.com/user/soundairline/videos


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Search for posts by bertholomey and strakele they both have experience with footwell mounted sub enclosures and were helpful when I had some questions about it a couple months ago.

Debating doing the same in my car, but not sure yet if I can get enough space to fit 10" without losing too much foot room.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys I will look into it


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've heard Bertholomy's BRZ. Excellent isn't strong enough word. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

captainscarlett said:


> Look on the soundairline channel on youtube. they're always doing stuff like that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/soundairline/videos


That channel has some really cool installs. Im going through it at work right now. Is there a reason why the installers always put the tweeters in the kick panels?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't "papasin" do a Carbon shallow in the foot well, of one of his builds?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mic10is said:


>



Nice enclosure! What are the specs on that box?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrsPapasin, GoldenEar and BigRed have all done builds that utilize foot well subs. JTaudioacc has worked on two of those three, I believe. It might be worth searching their user names as well.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

rton20s said:


> MrsPapasin, GoldenEar and BigRed have all done builds that utilize foot well subs. JTaudioacc has worked on two of those three, I believe. It might be worth searching their user names as well.


Ya a few of those where the ones I remember seeing. Seems like a lot of people like that illusion audio 8 inch sub for these kind of installs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Ya a few of those where the ones I remember seeing. Seems like a lot of people like that illusion audio 8 inch sub for these kind of installs.


Mrs Papasin uses the C12XL. GoldenEar and BigRed were using a Seas 10" sub.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

asianinvasion21 said:


> That channel has some really cool installs. Im going through it at work right now. Is there a reason why the installers always put the tweeters in the kick panels?


Seems like in all of the installs they use a custom crossover and mount the mid and tweeter as close as possible in the kick panel. They utilize the extra channel and add an 8 inch in the footwell along with another subwoofer in the rear. Very Interesting.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Seems like in all of the installs they use a custom crossover and mount the mid and tweeter as close as possible in the kick panel. They utilize the extra channel and add an 8 inch in the footwell along with another subwoofer in the rear. Very Interesting.


This is not the case in the installs that I mentioned. I believe all three use or used mids and tweeters in pods up on the dash. I don't think either of the three are using the front sub as a supplement to rear subs. The front sub is the only one in the system.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

rton20s said:


> This is not the case in the installs that I mentioned. I believe all three use or used mids and tweeters in pods up on the dash. I don't think either of the three are using the front sub as a supplement to rear subs. The front sub is the only one in the system.


Ya that's what I figured. I was wondering if it pulls the stage back by doing that.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Ya that's what I figured. I was wondering if it pulls the stage back by doing that.


Staging is a matter of phase down in that region. Can't see how you can place a rear sub "on the dash" as people call it, but not the rear sub + front sub.. I imagine you can tune two just as good as one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Nice enclosure! What are the specs on that box?


Both enclosures are infinite baffle to minimize space as well as get better bottom end and a more transparent response


My Ti w the JL sub originally just ran the front sub but below 30hz didnt have enough output for competition material so an IDW 15 was added in the back. The rear sub essentially played 1 octave -20 to 40hz
Bass was never localized to the back at any volume


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> Both enclosures are infinite baffle to minimize space as well as get better bottom end and a more transparent response
> 
> 
> My Ti w the JL sub originally just ran the front sub but below 30hz didnt have enough output for competition material so an IDW 15 was added in the back. The rear sub essentially played 1 octave -20 to 40hz
> Bass was never localized to the back at any volume


Did you find it easier going ib instead of fiber glassing a box? Or did you use fiberglass also when you went ib. I have zero fiber glassing skills so this may be a better solution for me lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Did you find it easier going ib instead of fiber glassing a box? Or did you use fiberglass also when you went ib. I have zero fiber glassing skills so this may be a better solution for me lol.


There is an actual enclosure that was built out of fiberglass. the JL sub install vents through the firewall. a the top layer of sheet metal was cut away which opened to area on the chassis which had existing hole for drainage. the opening was covering in grill cloth which was soaked in scotchgaurd to make a moisture resistant covering.

the other install vents out into the fender through a 3" hole. so the front lower portion where the kick panel meets the firewall, a 3" hole was cut and the sub vents into the inner fender 

Each enclosure is rock solid. Built with several layers of fiberglass matting, knytex and roving. then lined with concrete to reduce any resonance. then filled with blackhole stuff, but leaving a direct path for air to escape


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> There is an actual enclosure that was built out of fiberglass. the JL sub install vents through the firewall. a the top layer of sheet metal was cut away which opened to area on the chassis which had existing hole for drainage. the opening was covering in grill cloth which was soaked in scotchgaurd to make a moisture resistant covering.
> 
> the other install vents out into the fender through a 3" hole. so the front lower portion where the kick panel meets the firewall, a 3" hole was cut and the sub vents into the inner fender
> 
> Each enclosure is rock solid. Built with several layers of fiberglass matting, knytex and roving. then lined with concrete to reduce any resonance. then filled with blackhole stuff, but leaving a direct path for air to escape


Thanks! That helps a lot. Looks like il have to do a little fiber glassing either way. Time to take up a new hobby lol.


----------



## Cheetahman (Mar 9, 2016)

wow those are stealthy. I seriously like it. And now I won't be able to sleep...


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing this with a SI BM MKIV in my Dodge Megacab. I currently have two 12" Tidal Audio (ID) subs sealed down firing behind the rear seats.

Will the proximity of the sub make up for loss of cone area? I don't want to lose any output.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Some build pics and the different subs I've used over the years:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jamesjones said:


> I'm thinking about doing this with a SI BM MKIV in my Dodge Megacab. I currently have two 12" Tidal Audio (ID) subs sealed down firing behind the rear seats.
> 
> Will the proximity of the sub make up for loss of cone area? I don't want to lose any output.


No. You will lose output. The MkIV is a pretty low distortion driver also, which makes it seem less loud than it actually is. This can compound the issue.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

rton20s said:


> No. You will lose output. The MkIV is a pretty low distortion driver also, which makes it seem less loud than it actually is. This can compound the issue.


Damn. Thanks for the response.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Dustin is right. In my car, the mkiv was louder in the trunk than the passenger foot well, but had a much smoother response up front


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

so i remember reading a forum about a 2008 subaru forester having nasty cabin gain problems, which now im understanding after my install. Ive been looking into this idea of putting a sub up front. 

anybody tried rebuilding and placing a sub in the middle consol?


also, i remember reading yesterday somewhere to have a sub front and rear? reasoning? benefits? *edit*


----------



## peg_legs (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/276922-changing-cabin-gain-nulls-peaks.html


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

peg_legs said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/276922-changing-cabin-gain-nulls-peaks.html


yea! thats teh link! thanks! was looking for it.


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Regarding the BM MKIV in a footwell enclosure, would there be a noticeable difference in output if you had enough room to face it toward the firewall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Possibly, possibly not. Only way to find out is to try it. I don't have room for that in my car.


----------



## Precisionmike (Jun 15, 2014)

Earl Zausmer - 1994 BMW 540 - 1995 CA&E


----------



## Socalstangman (Sep 20, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> Look on the soundairline channel on youtube. they're always doing stuff like that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/soundairline/videos


Wow...some nice stuff here.


----------

